#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:
*



*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Year of Establishment:* 1994.


*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Affiliation:* Gujarat Technological University.


*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Mode Of Admission:* JEE MAINS.

*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Branches In Engineering:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communications EngineeringInformation TechnologyInstrumentation & Control Engineering
Mechanical Engineering
*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Cut Off 2013-2014:*


CH
Chemical Engineering
2984
96881

CL
Civil Engineering
2502
80504

CE
Computer Engineering
1154
37872

EE
Electrical Engineering
1900
60382

EC
Electronics & Communication
2622
84319

IT
Information Technology
1636
52309

IC
Instrumentation & Control
3104
101444

ME
Mechanical Engineering
958
3191




*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Fee Structure For Engineering:* 

Total Fee INR 89,400/- Per Year.


*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering:*

 Fee INR 45,000/- Per Year.


*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Engineering Placements 2013:*
Total OFFERS received across all Engineering Branches 683Total number of COMPANIES visited for FINAL PLACEMENT 70Average SALARY offered Across all Engineering Branches (Rs.) 433014/-Highest Average SALARY offered to students across all Engineering Branches (Rs.) 900000/-
Lowest Average SALARY offered to students across all Engineering Branches (Rs.) 180,000/-
*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Campus & Intra Facilities:

*
*Campus:*

 Spread over the sprawling 110 acres of beautifully landscaped area, the campus is among one of the most impressive ones in India. Massive educational complexes set in lush green environs provide the right ambiance and atmosphere for intellectual stimulation. The world class infrastructure in form of auditoriums, seminar rooms, class rooms, computer laboratories, library, hostels, canteens, etc facilitate teaching-learning processes that fascinate and delight students, faculty, corporate visitors, foreigners and parents.




*Central library:* 

Dwelling on new digital initiatives the Central Library Resource Center caters to the academic interests of the student and faculty community at the University. Well stocked with over 79,000 books, 19 online databases, 787 print periodicals, more than 7000 online journals, over 376 videos and more than 4700 electronic media like CDs & Floppies, the center houses industry relevant reports, standards, annual reports, magazines, newsletters, etc. An automated set-up with user friendly portal providing a single point access to e-resources, the library is rich in resources in the subjects of business, technology, pharmacy, sciences, law etc.


Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Hostel & Mess Facilities: Excellent hostel facility is available to Girls and Boys students on request. All Full Time Ph. D. students stay in the Hostels.


*Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad Address:*

 Nirma University Sarkhej-Gandhinagar Highway, Post : Chandlodia, Via : Gota, Ahmedabad  382 481.Gujarat, India.





  Similar Threads: Institute of Engineering and Technology, J.K. Lakshmipat University, Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Kalinga Institute of Industrial Technology (KIIT) University, Odisha btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie University Institute of Technology btech admission 2013,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

